# أنواع العقود ( conteract types)



## تامر عبد الله (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أنواع العقود ( conteract types)​هناك 3 أنواع من العقود


Fixed price (FP)
Time and material(T&M)
Cost reimbursable (CR)
Fixed price (FP)​تسمي عقود القيمة الثابتة ولها مسميات أخري ( firm fixed price (FFP)) أو (sum lump) وهذه النوعية من العقود تعتمد علي سعر ثابت بين البائع (seller) والمشتري (buyer ) بحيث أن البائع يجب أن يحدد نطاق العمل المطلوب بصورة واضحة وشاملة وغير قابلة للتغيير وعلي المشتري أن يضع أسعار مناسبة للنطاق المطلوب عن طريق دراسة متأنية لكل متطلبات العقد تجنبا للخسارة وهذه النوعية من العقود لها 5 أشكال وهي


Firm fixed price
Fixed price incentive fee (FPIF)
Fixed price award fee (FPAF)
Fixed price economic price adjustment
Purchase order

أولا :- Firm fixed price
وهي الصورة المباشرة للعقود الثابتة كما تم شرحها أعلي

ثانيا :- Fixed price incentive fee (FPIF)
هي نوعية من العقود الثابتة يكون فيها مبلغ التعاقد عبارة عن مبلغ ثابت + فائدة هذه الفائدة يتم تحديدها أثناء مقابلة طرفي التعاقد بناءا علي معايير مرتبطة باداء المقاول للعمل ومن هذه المعايير مثلا


أن ينتهي المقاول من العمل في مدة أقل من المدة المقررة
أو أن ينتهي بتكلفة أقل من التكلفة المقررة
أوإنهاء العمل بمواصفات أعلي مما هومقرر
ويكون احتساب قيمة العقد النهائي غير معروفة لأنها تنتظر تحديد الأهداف التى علي أساسها يتم إعطاء الحافز أو الفائدة
مثال :- تم الاتفاق علي بناء فيلا وتم تقدير السعر بمبلغ 100ج في مدة سنة وتم وضع شرط في حالة الانتهاء قبل السنة لكل شهر 10ج وعلية تكون قيمة العقد هي 
القيمة النهائية للعقد = 100+ 10*عدد الشهور (مبكرا ) يعنى لو انتهي في 10 اشهر أي قبل الموعد بشهرين يحصل على 100+10*2

ثالثا :- Fixed price award fee (FPAF))
لا تختلف عن Fixed price incentive fee (FPIF) حيث هناك سعر ثابت +فائدة او حافز مرتبط بالأداء ولكن في هذه النوعية يتم وضع حد أقصى لهذا الحافز علي عكس النوع السابق حيث لا يوجد حد أقصي 
وعلية لو أخذنا المثال السابق وطبقنا عليه شرط جديد وهو أن لكل شهر مبكرا 10ج بحد أقصي 20ج كفائدة أو حافز علي الأداء هذا يعني أن المقاول لو قام بإنهاء العمل في 9 شهور أو 8 شهور يعني بدري 3 شهور أو 4 شهور لن يحصل إلا علي 20ج مهما وصل عدد الشهور

رابعا :- Fixed price economic price adjustment
تستخدم هذه النوعية من العقود للأعمال التي يحتوي نطاقها علي متطلبات يتغير سعرها حسب أسعار السوق أو تعتمد قيمتها علي متغيرات مستقبلية 
وتكون قيمة العقد = سعر ثابت + زيادة مسموح بها في العقد بناءا عل تغيرات مستقبلية مثل أسعار المواد أو أسعار الصرف للعملات وغيرها
ملحوظة :- هذه النوعية من العقود يجب أن يحرص عليها المقاولون عند تعاقدهم مع الجهات الحكومية تجنبا للخسارة فلو كانت هذه العقود معتمدة حاليا ف السعودية لاستفاد منها معظم التجار المتضررين من قرار وزير العمل بشأن زيادة رسوم العمالة الوافدة من 100 ريال سنويا الى 2500 ريال سنويا

خامسا :- Purchase order
هو أبسط أنواع العقود ذات القيمة الثابتة يتم توقيعة من طرف واحد وهوعرض سعر لشئ محدد بقيمة ثابتة ويعتبر عقدا بمجرد قبوله والموافقة علي قيمته 

وللحديث بقية إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## تامر عبد الله (18 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> الف مليون شكر على المعلومات الجميلة




الشكر لله كنت بدأت أياس إنه لا تعليق سواء يالسلب أو الايجاب


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وهناك حرفe زيادة فى كلمة contract


----------



## تامر عبد الله (20 ديسمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وهناك حرفe زيادة فى كلمة contract



مظبوط لكن للاسف بعد رفع الموضوع معرفتش ازاي اقدر اعدل فيه لو تعرف تفدني يبقي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تستطيع التعديل عن طريق ( تعديل المشاركة) .


----------



## تامر عبد الله (23 ديسمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> تستطيع التعديل عن طريق ( تعديل المشاركة) .



مش لاقي اي حاجة فيها تعديل للموضوع ياريت تفدني عن الطريقة


----------



## nofal (23 ديسمبر 2012)

أخى العزيز زادك الله عزٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍا 
عندما تكتب المشاركة ثم تضغط على ( اضف الرد السريع ) فمباشرة يظهر عندك فى نفس
الخط المكتوب فيه(اضافة رد) و( رد مع اقتباس ) جملة( تعديل المشاركة) فأرجو منك عمل ردعلى أية مشاركة ثم على طول انظر لترى ما قلته لك .


----------



## تامر عبد الله (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تعديل المشاركة يقوم بتعديل الرد وليس تعديل الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## nofal (24 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام صحيح وعليه عندماتشارك بموضوع وتدرك أنك أخطأت بالكتابة ففيك أن تعدل مباشرة حيث يظهر لك جملة( تعديل المشاركة) وهذا بناءاٍ على قولك( مظبوط لكن للاسف بعد رفع الموضوع معرفتش ازاي اقدر اعدل فيه ) فالتغيير مباشرة والله أعلم


----------



## eng simaa (27 يونيو 2014)

صباح الخير
تشكر يارييييت باقي انواع العقود وامثلهcr


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (28 يونيو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد السواكنى (28 يونيو 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر وانتظر المزيد


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------

